# Returning a fish?



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

When you return a fish to the store. Do you put him in a bag or cup?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure... or a bucket or whatever, remember to fill the bags with air... and of course, water.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Sure... or a bucket or whatever, remember to fill the bags with air... and of course, water.



K thnx man


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah if its smaller we put him in a bag, if bigger we put him in a plastic container


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Also be sure to take a seperate sample of your water in your tank. Most LFS worth their salt will want to test it. They won't take back a fish that has been exposed to poor water conditions and risk recieving a diseased fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Also be sure to take a seperate sample of your water in your tank. Most LFS worth their salt will want to test it. They won't take back a fish that has been exposed to poor water conditions and risk recieving a diseased fish.


i dont think my closest lfs cares, seems their fish always have ich or cloud eye


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Then don't shop there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow sheesh were not that stupid to shop there for fish, but we do look so thats how we know. we just go there for the basics like food, i was just making a point that not every lfs cares!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I just save the little bags that the pet store sells me the fish in and I return them in that. (Only had to do it once though cuz my little neon tetra didn't make the trip home).


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, fishfreaks, I don't think I'd even buy food there. Better to give your money to the places that take good care of the fish.
My lfs tests your water if you bring back a sick fish. I haven't had to bring one back, but when I take fish in to trade for credit, I usually put them in a little cup.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

What about if you wake up in the morning, and a couple of your new fish have jumped out of your tank? Will they take those fish back? And should I put water in the bag when bringing a dead fish back (joke)?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected]_Baby
They dun test water here lol I doubt if they know how



> What about if you wake up in the morning, and a couple of your new fish have jumped out of your tank?


If they still live why not?
But anyway, what is that for?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Welll Cosmic_Charlie, have just read another post of yours in "Beginners" about the cycling pf your 75 gal.
Well sorry about the loss of marigold swordtails, I think they died. right? Well, basically, they died so the local fish shop won't take them for anything; the reason of death is obvious right? So just cry a bit and make a small funeral. You gai nsome more experiences!
If they still alive, just return them to the tank, observe their conditions and tell us.
Either possiblity, cover your rank with a hood. I think it's popularly sold there right? Or a transparent plastic or anything can help also!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well when work all the time, outside all day in the heat, and you cant sweat you tend to come home and want to sleep & cool down rather then drive an hour and a half to the lfs that actually does take care of the fish, when your NOT buying fish, just food


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I only need to go to the LFS to buy food about once every three months, and I have about twelve tanks. Couldn't you?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no, not everybody has money to blow all at one shot. i go about once a month, we get feeders and quarentine them for 3 weeks. sometimes we go twice.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The food I buy is relitively cheap, I spend about three pounds every three months. What do you feed your feeders to?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i buy my food at walmart because i ususally cant go to the lfs

about returning/exchanging fish, i take them in a gallon bag about half full of water and then shut as much air in there as i can


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Depends on the size of the fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Cosmic Charlie said:


> What about if you wake up in the morning, and a couple of your new fish have jumped out of your tank? Will they take those fish back? And should I put water in the bag when bringing a dead fish back (joke)?


Yes you can if there is a guarentee on the fish. Of coarse some lfs's will be very particular about how they died. Don't give them many details, just say you found them dead (you aren't lying to them ) and ask for replacements. Also I think I remember you going through a cycle right now with ammonia... maybe you should ask for instore credit right now and get either stability or biospira to help you along and not lose anymore fish.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

My LFS wont take back fish because their tanks are under warranty...?!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

not sure.....


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If it was me I'll go back and stuff the dead fish in their gob.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Charcarin Girl - what the heck??? Their tanks are under warrenty? Thats BS! Go to a different LFS, where you can get a guarentee on fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

See what I mean Characin Gal?
These aquarium shops will try and take you for a ride if they can. It's up to you to show them what's right.


----------

